# Move to Dubai



## Ceebs (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry guys for the same theme but possible offer of a position in Dubai I have no idea about cost of living but the package possible would be accomodation, utilities, car allowance, health care & annual return flights. Intially would head over on my own as kids are approaching final school years and to late for them to move over. 

Any comments appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Numbers required in order to comment. 

Many companies say they will pay a housing allowance, but it needs to be enough to cover a realistic rent.

By law companies have to offer medical cover to employees from July 2008.


----------



## Ceebs (Feb 23, 2008)

Elphaba

Thanks for your post and apologies for delay in replying, I've been waiting on second interview arrangements and will be flying to Dubai this weekend. If fortunate enough to be offered the position I will again reply with offer details and ask for your cmments / recommendations.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck with your trip. Try & get a chance to have a look around. Do you know where you will be staying?


----------



## Ceebs (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, staying at Hotel Sofitel at Diera City Centre, flying visit though, arriving very late Friday, interview Saturday and fly home Sunday afternoon not a great deal of time to have a look around.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I know it well. You will at least get an hour to wander around the shopping centre, I assume. It's quite big and there are places selling souvenirs and Arabic perfumes as well as plenty of shops that you will recognise. There are also Arabic/Lebanese restaurants around if you want to try 'local' food.

If you are free Saturday afternoon/evening you could see if you can get on a Big Bus Tour. This would at least give you a chance to drive past a few places and get a feel for scale.

Link here

Big Bus - Dubai Sightseeing Tours

It is a little touristy, but a great way to see the main sights quickly. The leave from the Wafi Mall, which is only 10-15 mins in a cab from your hotel.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you can get the bus from City Centre as well, check at the information desk


----------



## Ceebs (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info, girl who has organized the interview has been to Dubai also recommended the same tour, time allowing I will defo do.

Many thanks again all your comments & assistance appreciated.


----------



## Ceebs (Feb 23, 2008)

*Elphaba/Geordie Armani*

Any chance of pm to any of you guys re job offer. It would appear my second interview may may have landed me the job but I am not certain if the offer is good or bad. I would rather pm you guys than go public if you understand.

Thanks 

Ceebs


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

got your PM, looks good to me.


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

R u in town already? Did you find a job? In case you need any further assistance, will be glad to help. Cheers!


----------

